# miscarriage? does anyone know about how the cervix feels just before



## shorttass

hi, im around 9 weeks pregnant (havent had scan yet so not sure)
last night and this morning i checked my cervix after reading online that your cervix is meant to be closed at this stage, and mine is open! its low down, hard and open, and now im soo worried that it means somethings going to go wrong.

I havent had any bleeding or any cramps, i still have my pregnancy symptoms, but yeah i read that if your cervix is open it means its like an inevitable miscarriage sign?? i dont know it my actual cervix is open, or just the opening?? PLEASE help

has anyone miscarried before and had this? 

thanks


----------



## Widger

Sorry can't help. I'm sure it will be ok, if you are concerned then go to EPAU. I only found out about my mcs from bleeding and scans.


----------



## CarCam

shorttass said:


> hi, im around 9 weeks pregnant (havent had scan yet so not sure)
> last night and this morning i checked my cervix after reading online that your cervix is meant to be closed at this stage, and mine is open! its low down, hard and open, and now im soo worried that it means somethings going to go wrong.
> 
> I havent had any bleeding or any cramps, i still have my pregnancy symptoms, but yeah i read that if your cervix is open it means its like an inevitable miscarriage sign?? i dont know it my actual cervix is open, or just the opening?? PLEASE help
> 
> has anyone miscarried before and had this?
> 
> thanks

I do not know from my own personal stand point, but, I have read that some women may notice a change in their cervix in very early pregnancy but cervical position is not a good sign of pregnancy. That is because the cervix changes not only from woman to woman but from day to day and could even be different in the same woman at different times of the day.

I have also read that it is not a good idea to check your cervix often if you are pregnant because you can increase the risk of irritation and possible infections. So, take a deep breath and try to be seen by your doctor soon. 

Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Cant help either sorry

Have you previously given birth? coz if you have - your cervix will always be slightly open and is nothing to worry about

but you shouldnt be touching your cervix while pregnant as you can introduce infection which could cause problems

If you are worried speak to your midwife for reassurance x


----------



## dan-o

I hope it's not a MC for you hun, doesn't sound like it from what you describe. 
The cervix does change quite a lot anyway, so it might just be that :) Also no blood or cramps has to be a good sign! 

A few days after my D&C (for MMC) my cervix opened & I passed some more tissue naturally. 
It was med-low, really soft (almost flat) , about 3 times it's normal size in diameter (massive!)
The opening was very obvioulsy open, much more so than ovulation time.

Good luck, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Jkelmum

I wouldnt be feeling up there at this time in pregnancy ...my cervix as been soft and slighty open since i got my bfp and my baby is doing great


----------

